# Aberdeen Maryland Show this weekend...



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey guys who's going... should be a good show I think Elliott said all 77 tables have been taken!


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I'm going!

First show in like 5 years, really looking forward to it.
Wish I had more fun money to spend but will have fun anyway.

Thanks,
Keith

P.S. "The Hat" may be making a return


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*the hat*

I wanna buy the hat................


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Do you remember the hat Bob?


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

*"The Hat" from Long Island*



mr_aurora said:


> I wanna buy the hat................


BOB - whatever happened to your hat? The one with the Batmobile on it?

Gene


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*hats off?*

Pom
The hat with the operating layout? I remember that....

Gene,
sold the bat in the hat............

Bob


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I remember the hat.All the side shows and joking around are what makes going to a show so much fun.Bob and I have some insults left over from the Midwest show,so come get a free one.Tom


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

See you all in the Morning!
Later,
Keith


----------

